# Modded Mp2801



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

What do you think?

Kept the secondhand.......










Best, Hakan


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah that really changes the look of the watch. Did you do the work yourself?

BTW welcome to the forum.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Looks good







... Is that a Hirsch Carbon it's on or another version?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

salmonia said:


> What do you think?
> 
> Kept the secondhand.......
> 
> ...


That looks great Hakim, well done


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

DidnÂ´t do the work myself. Ordered it this way from www.urtid.com.

And yes itÂ´s a Hirch carbon.....

thanks guys,

Hakan


----------

